# NO Xplode is good...IMO theres better



## clayu86 (Mar 19, 2008)

Uhhh I know No Xplode is good stuff but it seems as if everybody is like addicted or attached to it.....Try nanovapor or mri blackpowder...for me they seem to work even more significantly because they do not wear off...where as noxplode effects are gone half way though the workout and it seems as if I get used to it quicker....By writing stuff like this I'm just trying to get people to analyze more indepth what they get as I have noticed a lot of things people buy that is unnecessary and that does not actually work.  These two drinks in my opinions have made noxplode obsolete.   Be careful on preworkouts though as they can have unnecessary amounts of caffeine...for example the nanovapor...it is a great workout, and still keeps ya pumped afterwards, but it has a shitload of caffeine and more creatine.  Thats why I like blackpowder...for me it doesnt have as much caffeine and there is less creatine so I dont get the water weight I do with nanovapor.  On nanovapor though I love the fact that it still keeps me churning up to 2 hours after my workout...it fulfills the job nicely.  These 2 are my recommendation.  Every person's body reacts different.  Hopefully you can make an informed decision or try something even better by this...sorry my grammar is so bad...I typed this really fast.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 19, 2008)

Try NO Shotgun it kicks ass ! Tastes like shit though


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 19, 2008)

no explode made my ass explode. i really dont care for the stuff.


----------



## mcguin (Mar 19, 2008)

clayu86 said:


> Uhhh I know No Xplode is good stuff but it seems as if everybody is like addicted or attached to it.....Try nanovapor or mri blackpowder...for me they seem to work even more significantly because they do not wear off...where as noxplode effects are gone half way though the workout and it seems as if I get used to it quicker....By writing stuff like this I'm just trying to get people to analyze more indepth what they get as I have noticed a lot of things people buy that is unnecessary and that does not actually work.  These two drinks in my opinions have made noxplode obsolete.   Be careful on preworkouts though as they can have unnecessary amounts of caffeine...for example the nanovapor...it is a great workout, and still keeps ya pumped afterwards, but it has a shitload of caffeine and more creatine.  Thats why I like blackpowder...for me it doesnt have as much caffeine and there is less creatine so I dont get the water weight I do with nanovapor.  On nanovapor though I love the fact that it still keeps me churning up to 2 hours after my workout...it fulfills the job nicely.  These 2 are my recommendation.  Every person's body reacts different.  Hopefully you can make an informed decision or try something even better by this...sorry my grammar is so bad...I typed this really fast.



thanks for the advice, i loved no xplode when i was on it, but did notice after a week of using it that the buzz you get from it started wearing off half way through working out, will def try one of the others in the future!


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 19, 2008)

mcguin said:


> thanks for the advice, i loved no xplode when i was on it, but did notice after a week of using it that the buzz you get from it started wearing off half way through working out, will def try one of the others in the future!



that was the purpose of this thread...im glad it helped you.  Thats what I think is so cool bout this site.


----------



## biggfly (Mar 19, 2008)

NO-ASSPLODE indeed...although it does work for me. Get past the rumbling belly and feeling of a shit falling out of your ass inadvertently...then I do feel the effects of it


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Mar 19, 2008)

Try Isatori's Morph.... Great stuff.. No crashing, cause there is no caffeine.  But really good energy boost from the beta-alanine.  Also great pumps too... No powders to mix, just 6 tabs 30 minutes before workout and on off days I only take 3 tabs.  I've used quite a few pre-workouts and love this one the most.  It also a time release.  Morph is a pre-workout/intra workout/post workout all in one


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 20, 2008)

I tried the samples.

Morph was cool.


----------



## the other half (Mar 20, 2008)

i like the gaspari super pump, it does send you to the bathroom also, but i go to work directly from my workout and i am still sweating 3 hours later, and i dont crash after it wears off.

and yes it taste good. the rasp lemonade is the stuff.


----------



## BAARON (Mar 20, 2008)

I dont see why everyone likes the Xplode so much? It doesnt even show you how much of everything is in it, it just says 20,500mg of this.....and shows 10,000 different things, I think its because they dont have much of the good stuff like other products...I am not a sales rep or anything, but I have used Dymatize Xpand for 3 years now and it shows what all is in it, it has more creatine ethyl ester, and tri malate than anything else ive seen, and also 1g glutamine akg, and 3g A-akg, and then about 10 other compounds such as mct's and even more important things......just give it a try I have turned most my friends from the GNC bsn products to the dymatize Xpand


----------



## nni (Mar 21, 2008)

BAARON said:


> I dont see why everyone likes the Xplode so much? It doesnt even show you how much of everything is in it, it just says 20,500mg of this.....and shows 10,000 different things, I think its because they dont have much of the good stuff like other products...I am not a sales rep or anything, but I have used Dymatize Xpand for 3 years now and it shows what all is in it, it has more creatine ethyl ester, and tri malate than anything else ive seen, and also 1g glutamine akg, and 3g A-akg, and then about 10 other compounds such as mct's and even more important things......just give it a try I have turned most my friends from the GNC bsn products to the dymatize Xpand



no-xplode has 1g creatine and 100mg caffeine per scoop. you can ballpark the rest off of that.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 21, 2008)

nni said:


> no-xplode has 1g creatine and 100mg caffeine per scoop. you can ballpark the rest off of that.



and its a waste of money compared to whats available...outdated.


----------



## BAARON (Mar 21, 2008)

I agree with you also, its more of a product for GNC people or people that dont know how to compare ingredients, they would list how much mg or g per everything in it if they knew it was better than another product...I have favored dymatize Xpand for 3 years now and havnt found anything better yet.


----------



## BcHawk_99 (Mar 22, 2008)

i went into GNC last week and the sales person told me that BSN is getting sued for claiming to have certain ingredients in there products which were not true.i also am on NO-Xplode and after the first week,,i have felt no rush or energy from it anymore..


----------



## Angel305 (Mar 22, 2008)

so what do others think is a good pre-workout like NO explode?


----------



## nni (Mar 23, 2008)

Angel305 said:


> so what do others think is a good pre-workout like NO explode?



well my question is why like no-xplode? its a dash of creatine a lot of caffeine and NO precursors, why is this your pre workout drink? what is functional about this? i would prefer ragnarok, sizeon, 8-beta anabol, body octane, etc. those are functional preworkout and dont focus on stimming you out, or solely to create a pump.


----------



## gsteve66 (Mar 23, 2008)

*no-xploded*

i was on no xplode for 2 years... my trainer eventually told me i should be cycling on and off.. 2months on and one month off... I had to continue to up the dosage as i continued using the stuff.. always looking for the "buzz" that i never seemed to get when i first started using it.. i stopped for a while thinking that i could not find that buzz until i did some research.  As posted here xplode was cutting edge 3 years ago and like many us the buzz from it is elusive if you use it regularly... my friend turned me onto to shotgun and it works wonders.. i have gone up in strength each workout.. it tastes like crap but is a much better product than xplode


----------



## BAARON (Mar 23, 2008)

I just honestly think Xpand is the best pre workout supplement out there, all you got to do is read whats in it, and you will understand. It sometimes makes me not be able to bend my arms to do curls or things of that nature because the pump it gives you is out of this world, and im not some guy that thinks creatine or N.O. is awesome or anything either, my main strength and bulking comes from steroid cycles, but the Xpand really does give me a good boost when im on the off cycle of a steroid run.


----------



## mw1 (Mar 26, 2008)

I like WHITE FLOOD


----------



## BAARON (Mar 26, 2008)

mw1 said:


> I like WHITE FLOOD



The white flood doesnt have much of anything in it besides nitric oxide stuff, I bet ya get good pumps out of it, it doesnt have any creatine or glutamine, and the Xpand has as much nitric oxide stuff as white flood but also has 4500mg creatine ethyl ester, and tri malate, and 1000mg glutamine akg per serving, but its all about personal prefference, I gotta have my glutamine and creatine so I can be sure I will recover quick, and have a little more push when im lifting from the creatine.


----------



## nni (Mar 27, 2008)

glutamine isnt do much to help you at all. carbs and protein will help you recover.


----------



## BAARON (Mar 27, 2008)

nni said:


> glutamine isnt do much to help you at all. carbs and protein will help you recover.



Yea I always knew protein was the best to recover, I thought carbs just were to eat before you go to the gym or before a contest to make you look bigger, how do carbs help to recover, I dont know much about carbs, but I know for a fact glutamine does a very good job of recovery, I used creatine for about 6 years straight, and finally found out about glutamine through a friend that swore by it, and he was a lot bigger than I was, so I tried it and now I use glutamine a lot more than creatine, I definately tell a huge difference.


----------



## nni (Mar 27, 2008)

glutamine is a waste.

post workout carbs replenish glycogen stores and illicit an insulin response.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 27, 2008)

BAARON said:


> Yea I always knew protein was the best to recover, I thought carbs just were to eat before you go to the gym or before a contest to make you look bigger, how do carbs help to recover, I dont know much about carbs, but I know for a fact glutamine does a very good job of recovery, I used creatine for about 6 years straight, and finally found out about glutamine through a friend that swore by it, and he was a lot bigger than I was, so I tried it and now I use glutamine a lot more than creatine, I definately tell a huge difference.


No offense here, but if you are serious about any progress you want to make in the gym, then understanding the food you put into you body is the most important thing you should look at.

Also Glutamine, in many studies has proven to be useless, as it is broken down by the gut acids.  The only benefit I have read is burn patients through IV use.


----------



## BAARON (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes I know what everything does as food wise, just not carbs, I am one of the very rare 23 year olds at my gym that understands food is the most important thing, you cant get anywhere unless you understand what food does what and has what in it, I just add glutamine and creatine to get alittle more, and Ive always read that glutamine is #1 for recovery, they gave it to my grandpa after open heart surgery to recover his heart quicker. But yes I concentrate mostly on protein and calories, im a very hard gainer, but I get stronger and stronger everyweek, I outdo all my buddys with my lifts, except squats, but im 6'1'' and 185 lbs they are all 5'8'' -5'10'' and dont even bench what I do, but I have very small long legs. Thats why I always pay attention to protein and calories, most the people in my gym stay away from carbs, and I always thought it was because they were scared they were gonna get fat from them, and I just didnt pay attention to it cause I knew i'll never be fat. I drink juice to spike my insulin levels anyways for pre workout.


----------



## nni (Mar 27, 2008)

i feel anyone who isnt taking a post workout drink of protein and carbs is not taking full advantage of the hard work they just did.

glutamine works in those with immuno supressive conditions. thats why it worked for your grandpa. its honestly not doing much for you, especially at the doses you spoke of.


----------



## biggfly (Mar 27, 2008)

IaianDaniel...you have a very firm grasp, for lack of a better way of putting it, on nutrition and all that falls under the umbrella of nutrition. What is your personal fav on preworkout and postworkout drinks. I agree w/ glut being a waste. I was like Baaron and HEARD, key word heard, that is was necessary and prudent for recovery, upon using it, I felt I could have flushed money down the toilet and seen the same results. DId nothing for me. SO i wanted to pick your brain on your personal favs. Thanks bud.


----------



## BAARON (Mar 27, 2008)

Well I dont doubt that it is a waste now, Ive just had a lot more people tell me its the best suppelement ever made until you guys tellin me this now. I thought I was really helping myself out, I have read an aweful lot about it and big cat from bodybuilding.com usually knows what he is talking about, and he says glutamine is one of the most overlooked supplements along with dessicated liver, so I started researching it and it seems a lot more important than any other supplement in my mind, and I take the full dose that should be taken. I take 15g per day of regular glutamine but if I have glutamine akg I take 3g, because 1g akg is equal to 5g regular stuff.....and I have always read over 15g per day is getting wasted, I never listen to people I look things up till I know for sure everything about it, the internet is the best place to find out about anything. I dont beleive the whole thing about glutamine not getting through digestion or whatever, they say that about creatine too, but it obviously makes it through its in red meat and that creatine makes it through so I dont know.


----------

